# Florida Antique Power club show Nov. 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a tractor show and swap meet in Florida. Looks like this club is busy with 3 shows a year. Here is a link:

http://old-engine.com/pinellas.htm


----------

